# RD's/Midas



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello all.
I am not sure if I am posting this in the right place but ill cross my fingers! So I like the look of the Midas and Red Devil cichlid and I want to know a little more about them. First I am not planning on purchasing any but as I said I would like to know a little more about them. How big of a tank do they need? Tankmates? Best kept in pairs/singularly/large groups? How to set up the tank for them (lighting, decorations, substrate etc etc) and anything else you feel like sharing!!
Thanks in advance!
Jordan.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

nasty nasty nasty. need to be kept alone in at least a 75 gallon tank as adults.


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

I just purchased my first red devil about ten days ago. So far he's my favorite fish I've owned. After only a day or two, he began greeting me at the glass whenever I would walk into the room. As sumthinfishy said, they are notoriously nasty aggressive fish. I have mine in a 75 gallon and as stated above, that's bare minimum. I have gravel, switched from sand because I was worried about him kicking sand into my filters when he gets bigger. Other than that I have a few medium sized rocks on one side and a decent piece of driftwood on the other. That's it, swimming space is important from what I gathered. No tankmates unless you have a very very big tank. Although I am going to try some giant danios, with limited expectations. I had the marineland led on, but then remembered I had the original fluorescent light sitting around collecting dust...figured I'd give it a shot just to compare, and his Orange color just popped like crazy! Can't say much else side experience is lacking...but do some searches, allot of my answers were found that way.


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

Okay cool I'll do some more research, thanks for all the answers! just a few more questions.
1:if I wanted to breed them what sizes tank? Dither fish needed? Caves?


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

At LEAST a 6ft. long tank for a pair. Hard to pair up though unless you get them as juveniles who grow up together.


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

Could I have a colony of about 4 in an 8-9 foot (900gal wide )?


----------



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

I had a Red Devil for a couple of years. Got him when he was 6". I had to re-home him recently. Very entertaining fish but VERY NASTY..lol He would try to attack me through the glass when I walked by. He even bit me once while I was cleaning his tank. He got to be too big for the 55 gallon tank I had him in. If you have a big enough tank they are really an interactive fish but get them as juveniles if you plan to keep more than 1.


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

But o would need 2 m and 2fm how could you tell when they are juveniles ?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You won't be able to sex when juveniles. The common practice is to buy 6-8 fish. Allow a pair to form and quickly rehome the others. In a 900 gallon tank you'd have a lot of options, but not sure why you would want 2 pairs of the same fish.


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

I am not plannig in getting any of these fish so it was just to get some info, so if I ever do want to , I would know how to go about it


----------

